# Friedman BE100.... NAD



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...i had it for a few months but forgot to post a NAD thread...lol. Thismis for me the ultimate marshll hot rod seriously..worth every penny...built like a tank, all point to point handwired..


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool "little" you hve there! Hope the wife and kid love the sound of a full stack!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Cool "little" you hve there! Hope the wife and kid love the sound of a full stack!



Ahaha..well..only use one cab at the practice space..and the Superlead clone is for sale....


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

al3d said:


> Well...i had it for a few months but forgot to post a NAD thread...lol. Thismis for me the ultimate marshll hot rod seriously..worth every penny...built like a tank, all point to point handwired..


Please , do not ever talk to me again !!!


Lol !!!,.......Congrats !!


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd steered clear of Friedman amps for a while-- never was into the hot rodded Marshall thing--, but when I was confronted by a gang of them at The Guitar Shop in Mississauga I caved and had to give 'em a whirl. 
Boy was I impressed. Seriously. Actually, 'impressed' is an understatement; I was *BLOWN AWAY! *The BE-100 stole my breath away it was that good. I could _not _stop playing the damn thing. Tele, Les Paul, Strat, PRS, whatever... it ALL sounded STELLAR through the Brown Eye. 
What really blew me away was how incredibly deep sounding the cleans were. I went into it expecting mediocre-at-best cleans, but heart absolutely top notch ones instead. The drive on these is of course just something else so I won't even comment on it. 
I'd started working a deal with the owner that'd see me walking away with the BE, a 4x12 and an R8, but decided to hold off and maybe find a used one. I'm in no rush. Actually the one I think I'd personally go for is the Dirty Shirley- great, open, vintage sound. 
Congrats on a killer amp, man.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Great amp... congrats!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This thread was a year and a half old when it got bumped.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..i still have the amp..that sais a LOT..


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I'm trying out a couple Friedman amps next week hopefully! So stoked; they have the best hot-rodded Marshall tone I've ever heard.

W.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

King Loudness said:


> I'm trying out a couple Friedman amps next week hopefully! So stoked; they have the best hot-rodded Marshall tone I've ever heard.
> 
> W.


Very true...the BE100 coupled with my Fractal Audio FX8....wowzer


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> Very true...the BE100 coupled with my Fractal Audio FX8....wowzer


If you sell that setup, I'm going to drive to Quebec to slap some sense into you


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

al3d said:


> Very true...the BE100 coupled with my Fractal Audio FX8....wowzer


A Friedman and an FX8? I bow down to you, good sir. I have an Axe FX II but I use it as a standalone unit, separate from my vintage Fender and Marshall amps which have a pedalboard I built for them.

W.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I


white buffalo said:


> I'd steered clear of Friedman amps for a while-- never was into the hot rodded Marshall thing--, but when I was confronted by a gang of them at The Guitar Shop in Mississauga I caved and had to give 'em a whirl.
> Boy was I impressed. Seriously. Actually, 'impressed' is an understatement; I was *BLOWN AWAY! *The BE-100 stole my breath away it was that good. I could _not _stop playing the damn thing. Tele, Les Paul, Strat, PRS, whatever... it ALL sounded STELLAR through the Brown Eye.
> What really blew me away was how incredibly deep sounding the cleans were. I went into it expecting mediocre-at-best cleans, but heart absolutely top notch ones instead. The drive on these is of course just something else so I won't even comment on it.
> I'd started working a deal with the owner that'd see me walking away with the BE, a 4x12 and an R8, but decided to hold off and maybe find a used one. I'm in no rush. Actually the one I think I'd personally go for is the Dirty Shirley- great, open, vintage sound.
> Congrats on a killer amp, man.


I tried all of those too (BE100, smallbox, dirty shirley). I A/B'd a BE clone to the real deal and currently own a vintage JMP with friedman mods that blows them all away. I'm not just saying that - if I thought any one of the others were better, I would have bought it. IMO, I would find the best vintage marshall you can, and have friedman mod it. It's ideal to find one already changed, so the purists don't attack you.

I'm currently smitten with my Eleven Rack's Soldano model - it does the HBE thing just as good as the original. I have a clip I can post if you're interested (the mic is poorly placed, but you'll get the idea)


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

al3d said:


> Very true...the BE100 coupled with my Fractal Audio FX8....wowzer


How are the clean tones Alain? I've wanted to try one and heard good things. Friedman sure has a lot of courage with naming his amps..... "Pink Taco", "Brown Eye"....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex...clean is awsome, imagine a bit of a fender mixed with vox clean. as for Acadour's post..i most disagree with his result. I owned 3 friedman moded marshalls...a JCM800, a 1987 and a 75 JMP...all sounded good, but the actuall Be100 blew them away in every aspect for me


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I
> 
> 
> I tried all of those too (BE100, smallbox, dirty shirley). I A/B'd a BE clone to the real deal and currently own a vintage JMP with friedman mods that blows them all away. I'm not just saying that - if I thought any one of the others were better, I would have bought it. IMO, I would find the best vintage marshall you can, and have friedman mod it. It's ideal to find one already changed, so the purists don't attack you.
> ...


Chuck, I wish you were closer. I have an original first generation Peavey 5150 head and matching cab. My friend builds and services amps, and he bought it new in 1991-92. He did the bias mod to the amp too.
I won't gush, but I will tell you that it's a great rock amp, and rivals a lot of expensive ones I've tried.
Not sure if your "tone quest" is over (is it ever over for any of us?), but if you're ever able, try one. Assuming you haven't already.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

numb41 said:


> Chuck, I wish you were closer. I have an original first generation Peavey 5150 head and matching cab. My friend builds and services amps, and he bought it new in 1991-92. He did the bias mod to the amp too.
> I won't gush, but I will tell you that it's a great rock amp, and rivals a lot of expensive ones I've tried.
> Not sure if your "tone quest" is over (is it ever over for any of us?), but if you're ever able, try one. Assuming you haven't already.


I'd love to be a stone's throw away. You've got that 'go-to' marshall kicking around that I'd love to give a whirl and I'd love for you to try out the Steve Moratto Marshall build I've got - it's so good that I'm having him build another based on the JCM800, but with his sub-bass feature and vintage components.

I'll keep an eye out for the 5150, since they seem relatively affordable. I have actually been very satisfied with my Fryette PS/Eleven Rack combination for metal and heavy rock.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

al3d said:


> Alex...clean is awsome, imagine a bit of a fender mixed with vox clean. as for Acadour's post..i most disagree with his result. I owned 3 friedman moded marshalls...a JCM800, a 1987 and a 75 JMP...all sounded good, but the actuall Be100 blew them away in every aspect for me


I also love the Friedmans, but a good vintage marshall as a base for friedman mods is best for tone, imo. ymmv due to factors such as noise tolerance, clean tone, fx loop, etc.

I've owned a couple of vintage JMPs and tried a few more among the MANY marshalls on my quest for an amp. I assure you that none are made equal (as you may know). Out of all the amps I tried, only 2 Marshalls had that 'something'. Friedman's are good, but definitely do not have that something.

All the above said, I haven't tried an earlier model Friedman. According to someone who worked intimately with David (that I spoke to personally and at length), there's a HUGE difference between the early and late models.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I also love the Friedmans, but a good vintage marshall as a base for friedman mods is best for tone, imo. ymmv due to factors such as noise tolerance, clean tone, fx loop, etc.
> 
> I've owned a couple of vintage JMPs and tried a few more among the MANY marshalls on my quest for an amp. I assure you that none are made equal (as you may know). Out of all the amps I tried, only 2 Marshalls had that 'something'. Friedman's are good, but definitely do not have that something.
> 
> All the above said, I haven't tried an earlier model Friedman. According to someone who worked intimately with David (that I spoke to personally and at length), there's a HUGE difference between the early and late models.


Pretty much every top player out there is using Friedman amps - congrats that you have better ears than them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

purpleplexi said:


> Pretty much every top player out there is using Friedman amps - congrats that you have better ears than them.


Pretty much, eh? Like I said, they are good amps, but the guys "out there" at the top don't actually use them. Look at their artist list of people who bought them, and _then_ check out their rig reviews or watch them on stage. Bonamassa using Friedman? Not quite. Dave Grohl? Nope.

That said, I don't think anyone uses vintage marshalls anymore...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Guy....to each his own really. Personnaly love my Be better then any marshall i've own, and that's around 30 of them. as for Bonamassa...yes he does it use it love sometimes..but the guy has 500 amps..so his rig changes all the time. Grohl use his in the studio and Chris Shiflett has been using the Be in the studio and live for a while.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Waiting for the mastadon Friedman amp 

Chuck, 5150's are a ton of fun. My favourite so far is the 6534+, which is a 5150 II with an EL34 power section. Two of my favourite things haha.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I landed a little 1x12 combo 6505+ for home....for 450$ with a WSG Veteran 30 in it....very good band for the $$$$....not my friedman..but pretty cool for a home amp


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Those aren't the same as the heads


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Those aren't the same as the heads


what's the difference?....reallly not a peavey expert..lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

99% sure the combos are 60W, the heads are 100 or 120W, little different sounding from one another but both supposed to be great for HARD rock//metal.

You see a fair few of the combos converted to heads, again just because they are different than the 65XX series factory heads.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wattage, probably the circuit to an extent. I don't think the combo would sound bad, but the 5150 tone is the 120W head into a 412 cab.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

the 5150 can be bought dirt cheap..the first gen block ones. WAY to damn loud..lol....funny considering Eddie never really played one....or a stock one, his live rig was modded by Soldano at the time


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Waiting for the mastadon Friedman amp
> 
> Chuck, 5150's are a ton of fun. My favourite so far is the 6534+, which is a 5150 II with an EL34 power section. Two of my favourite things haha.


Numb41 is a big proponent as well. Eventually, I'll have an opportunity to try one. I _think_ Cosmo might have the new ones, but I'm not sure if there are specific older ones to be after. I've always been quite satisfied with my high gain tone. It's the low gain tone that I find is lacking in most amps. How's the Peavey at low gain/classic rock settings?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I personally found it useable, but didn't spend much time in that realm. It will definitely do it though.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the 5150 - I've owned one of them 5 or 6 times over the last 20 years and finally grabbed another that I'm never gonna sell. In my opinion they are the best bang-for-the-buck higher gain amp you can buy.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Pretty much, eh? Like I said, they are good amps, but the guys "out there" at the top don't actually use them. Look at their artist list of people who bought them, and _then_ check out their rig reviews or watch them on stage. Bonamassa using Friedman? Not quite. Dave Grohl? Nope.
> 
> That said, I don't think anyone uses vintage marshalls anymore...


You are funny - it would take me 25 minutes to type out the names of professional, touring guitar players who use Friedman amps. It would take 10x that long to type out the ones who use Friedaman amp profiles on Kemper and AxeFX. You are saying you have better ears than the professionals who play in areas and stadiums? Please qualify your comments and post what major albums and tours you've been on. While you are at it, Post the name of the guy who says the old Friedman amps are better. I'll take that name and ask Dave Friedman about it and post his reply - Dave Friedman is easily accessible.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

purpleplexi said:


> You are funny - it would take me 25 minutes to type out the names of professional, touring guitar players who use Friedman amps. It would take 10x that long to type out the ones who use Friedaman amp profiles on Kemper and AxeFX. You are saying you have better ears than the professionals who play in areas and stadiums? Please qualify your comments and post what major albums and tours you've been on. While you are at it, Post the name of the guy who says the old Friedman amps are better. I'll take that name and ask Dave Friedman about it and post his reply - Dave Friedman is easily accessible.


Is yours still for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

hollowbody said:


> Is yours still for sale?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you should check the want ads for "for sale" items. We shouldn't try to skirt the rules.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

purpleplexi said:


> I love the 5150 - I've owned one of them 5 or 6 times over the last 20 years and finally grabbed another that I'm never gonna sell. In my opinion they are the best bang-for-the-buck higher gain amp you can buy.


This is why myself and 90% of regular members of another board have a stickied thread called "just buy a 5150" for anyone who says "I want to play metal and I'm on a budget, what should I buy?". They're one of the best high gain amps you can buy, and they happen to be fairly affordable (especially in comparison to some other options).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I also love the Friedmans, but a good vintage marshall as a base for friedman mods is best for tone, *imo. ymmv due to factors such as noise tolerance, clean tone, fx loop, etc.*
> 
> I've owned a couple of vintage JMPs and tried a few more among the MANY marshalls on my quest for an amp. I assure you that none are made equal (as you may know). Out of all the amps I tried, only 2 Marshalls had that 'something'. Friedman's are good, but definitely do not have that something.
> 
> All the above said, I haven't tried an earlier model Friedman. According to someone who worked intimately with David (that I spoke to personally and at length), there's a HUGE difference between the early and late models.





purpleplexi said:


> *Pretty much every top player out there is using Friedman amps* - congrats that you have better ears than them.


If you read the above quotes, you'll see that my quote has a bold statement or two, but is fairly unbiased. On the other hand, your post sounds like someone trying to sell a BE or someone who owns one. 

Further, I'm not saying that professional, touring guitarists don't use them - it's just that the players considered to be 'tone gods' don't - it's just an observation. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think so.

I never said I have better ears than the pros, so why would I qualify a statement I didn't make?

Why would I post the name of the guy who informed me about Friedman amps knowing that you would run to Friedman? What if the guy got charged with slander, just so I could prove a point? If I trusted you, I'd tell you no problem.

Ultimately, you don't need a name anyway - it's no secret that he got big and used cheaper components to meet demand. Just hunt down "friedman switches to PCB". And, according to the man I spoke with, _that_ was the problem. And _that's_ why I said that I can't speak for earlier models.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> If you read the above quotes, you'll see that my quote has a bold statement or two, but is fairly unbiased. On the other hand, your post sounds like someone trying to sell a BE or someone who owns one.
> 
> Further, I'm not saying that professional, touring guitarists don't use them - it's just that the players considered to be 'tone gods' don't - it's just an observation. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think so.
> 
> ...


I see now - you are hung up on the cost of a Friedman amp. No need to bash it cause you can't afford it - just be happy with what you have and leave the Friedmans to the people who enjoy owning the best Plexi you can buy.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Budda said:


> This is why myself and 90% of regular members of another board have a stickied thread called "just buy a 5150" for anyone who says "I want to play metal and I'm on a budget, what should I buy?". They're one of the best high gain amps you can buy, and they happen to be fairly affordable (especially in comparison to some other options).


In my opinion, unless you need a Marshall tone, the 5150 is the best you can get at any price. It's just sounds insanely good in a mix. I'll check out that thread.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

purpleplexi said:


> I see now - you are hung up on the cost of a Friedman amp. No need to bash it cause you can't afford it - just be happy with what you have and leave the Friedmans to the people who enjoy owning the best Plexi you can buy.


You win. I won't post any more.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

purpleplexi said:


> I see now - you are hung up on the cost of a Friedman amp. No need to bash it cause you can't afford it - just be happy with what you have and leave the Friedmans to the people who enjoy owning the best Plexi you can buy.


I just love people who speak in absolutes. 

Nope, the Metropolous is the best Plexi money can buy. Case Closed. (aren't opinions fun...........)

And for every Freidman user you can name, I can name 10 Mesa users. And probably 50 Fender users. So what? How many of these shills actually pay for their gear (that means more to me)? What do we really garner from this information? Nothing.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

purpleplexi said:


> I see now - you are hung up on the cost of a Friedman amp. No need to bash it cause you can't afford it - just be happy with what you have and leave the Friedmans to the people who enjoy owning the best Plexi you can buy.


Nope, I make the best Plexi you can buy. ;-)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

purpleplexi said:


> I think you should check the want ads for "for sale" items. We shouldn't try to skirt the rules.


I've been here a long time and I'm not aware of breaking any rules.

All I'm saying is that for someone who's spending an awful lot of time in this thread talking about how Friedman's are THE BEST and who just now crapped on someone who "couldn't afford a Friedman," it's curious that you are currently selling yours.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

P


WCGill said:


> Nope, I make the best Plexi you can buy. ;-)


 Love to hear it - post some clips or vids.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

hollowbody said:


> I've been here a long time and I'm not aware of breaking any rules.
> 
> All I'm saying is that for someone who's spending an awful lot of time in this thread talking about how Friedman's are THE BEST and who just now crapped on someone who "couldn't afford a Friedman," it's curious that you are currently selling yours.


I love internet cops. Gonna go read all my threads and gather evidence? Haha

Maybe I own two of them?


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I just love people who speak in absolutes.
> 
> Nope, the Metropolous is the best Plexi money can buy. Case Closed. (aren't opinions fun...........)
> 
> And for every Freidman user you can name, I can name 10 Mesa users. And probably 50 Fender users. So what? How many of these shills actually pay for their gear (that means more to me)? What do we really garner from this information? Nothing.


I don't accept critisim from people that are high and deaf.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I find most know-it-alls don't accept criticism from anyone. 


And the last time I listened to someone who was purple, I was pretty high myself. YMMV.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

purpleplexi said:


> I love internet cops. Gonna go read all my threads and gather evidence? Haha
> 
> Maybe I own two of them?


No, I just happened to remember. I've got a really good memory - it's my cross to bear. 

And that's cool if you do. I don't care what you own or play, and you shouldn't care so much about what others own or play. I love Friedmans, myself. I'd love to own on one day, but that doesn't mean that someone who isn't thrilled with one needs to be chastised. Just sayin...


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

hollowbody said:


> No, I just happened to remember. I've got a really good memory - it's my cross to bear.
> 
> And that's cool if you do. I don't care what you own or play, and you shouldn't care so much about what others own or play. I love Friedmans, myself. I'd love to own on one day, but that doesn't mean that someone who isn't thrilled with one needs to be chastised. Just sayin...


Ill bet u sit at Tim Hortons eating donuts while you do your internet investigations.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

purpleplexi said:


> P
> Love to hear it - post some clips or vids.


My signature/link to my website.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

purpleplexi said:


> Ill bet u sit at Tim Hortons eating donuts while you do your internet investigations.


I know you are, but what am I???

see?? we can both be childish!! So there!! nyah nyah nyah!!


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

hollowbody said:


> I know you are, but what am I???
> 
> see?? we can both be childish!! So there!! nyah nyah nyah!!


Thanks for participating.


----------



## Newnewf (Jan 5, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Nope, I make the best Plexi you can buy. ;-)


I just checked out your website, and yeah, you may be right. You make some very nice sounding amps. 

I own a Friedman BE100 and it really isn't a Plexi copy at all. Plexi-ish maybe... As for the difference in sound between the BE100 and a Friedman modified Marshall; well there is probably no real sound difference at all. Everybody wants to think their amp sounds the best so they imagine it has that little extra bit of magic that the other guy's amp doesn't. I think this usually has a lot more to do with confirmation bias than any substantive difference in tone. Arguments like the one going on here are pretty stupid. Its all a bunch of hot air. 

I am reminded of wine testers. For all their snobbery and "knowledge", when their skills are put to an actual double blind test they are exposed as frauds. The same would happen with a lot of musicians and tone "experts". Its just silly.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Newnewf said:


> I just checked out your website, and yeah, you may be right. You make some very nice sounding amps.
> 
> I own a Friedman BE100 and it really isn't a Plexi copy at all. Plexi-ish maybe... _As for the difference in sound between the BE100 and a Friedman modified Marshall; well there is *probably* no real sound difference at all_. Everybody wants to think their amp sounds the best so they imagine it has that little extra bit of magic that the other guy's amp doesn't. I think this usually has a lot more to do with confirmation bias than any substantive difference in tone. Arguments like the one going on here are pretty stupid. Its all a bunch of hot air.
> 
> I am reminded of wine testers. For all their snobbery and "knowledge", when their skills are put to an actual double blind test they are exposed as frauds. The same would happen with a lot of musicians and tone "experts". Its just silly.


So, what you're saying is that you haven't compared a friedman-modded vintage marshall to a BE100, but still managed to comment? I'm curious as to how you can berate people on bias and "hot air" and then say something like that...

To squash your point: do you think a friedman modded JCM800 will sound like a friedman modded JTM45? He's just pumping out exact BE100 clones for half the price and no one noticed. You been into the wine, pal.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Newnewf said:


> I just checked out your website, and yeah, you may be right. You make some very nice sounding amps.
> 
> I own a Friedman BE100 and it really isn't a Plexi copy at all. Plexi-ish maybe... As for the difference in sound between the BE100 and a Friedman modified Marshall; well there is probably no real sound difference at all. Everybody wants to think their amp sounds the best so they imagine it has that little extra bit of magic that the other guy's amp doesn't. I think this usually has a lot more to do with confirmation bias than any substantive difference in tone. Arguments like the one going on here are pretty stupid. Its all a bunch of hot air.
> 
> I am reminded of wine testers. For all their snobbery and "knowledge", when their skills are put to an actual double blind test they are exposed as frauds. The same would happen with a lot of musicians and tone "experts". Its just silly.


Can you post links to back up your statement about wine tasters? I ask because I saw a documentary on sommeliers and what you say doesn't mesh up with what I saw them do. Not being a dick, just curious.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> So, what you're saying is that you haven't compared a friedman-modded vintage marshall to a BE100, but still managed to comment? I'm curious as to how you can berate people on bias and "hot air" and then say something like that...
> 
> To squash your point: do you think a friedman modded JCM800 will sound like a friedman modded JTM45? He's just pumping out exact BE100 clones for half the price and no one noticed. You been into the wine, pal.


I've played both (Friedman BE100 and Friedman modded Marshall) and they don't sound the same. The modded ones have a similar flavour to the real BE100 but they lack the low end and versatility. If you haven't played one all you need to do is watch youtube videos of them - you can hear that the modded ones all sound great but lack the grunt of a real BE100, don't have the switching capabilities, the clean channel, the effects loop or build quality. Real Friedman amps are made up of brand new parts, real Friedman amps have a lifetime warranty. Real Friedman amps retain their value very nicely. 

Here is some math for you:

You pay 2 grand for an old Marshall JMP or Plexi, pay a few hundred to ship it to Friedman, pay him a grand to mod it and then what do you have? You've ruined a vintage Marshall, paid almost as much as a REAL Friedman amp and have LOST money on resale. How that translates into "Half priced clones" is beyond me. OH, and add 30% if you live here, in Canada. 

Can you let us all know which Friedman amps you own? Or which Friedman modded Marshall amps you own? Not played, not watched on Youtube - own.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

purpleplexi said:


> I've played both (Friedman BE100 and Friedman modded Marshall) and they don't sound the same. The modded ones have a similar flavour to the real BE100 but they lack the low end and versatility. If you haven't played one all you need to do is watch youtube videos of them - you can hear that the modded ones all sound great but lack the grunt of a real BE100, don't have the switching capabilities, the clean channel, the effects loop or build quality. Real Friedman amps are made up of brand new parts, real Friedman amps have a lifetime warranty. Real Friedman amps retain their value very nicely.
> 
> Here is some math for you:
> 
> ...


You can get whatever mods you want - clean channel, fx loop, etc. And, what's wrong with vintage Marshall build quality?

Secondly, I said BE100 clone - not vintage friedman modded marshall. I bought one off reverb for under $2k and it was near identical less a couple of upgraded components. Mind you, a used modded marshall can be had for $2K too.

I have tried the dirty shirley, BE, and smallbox at LA Music and didn't feel they were anything special. Why would I own one, if I don't care for them? Don't say it's a money-thing again.

Check your PM's. You invited me to your house a long time ago to check out your BE. Thankfully, I was able to try a bunch without having to deal with you.

Anyway, GLWTS (I guess the proof is in the pudding - how long's it been?)


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> You can get whatever mods you want - clean channel, fx loop, etc. And, what's wrong with vintage Marshall build quality?
> 
> Secondly, I said BE100 clone - not vintage friedman modded marshall. I bought one off reverb for under $2k and it was near identical less a couple of upgraded components. Mind you, a used modded marshall can be had for $2K too.
> 
> ...


Does your Small Box have a warranty?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This is still going? Holy crap.

Go play your amps on 8 and see if you still love them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> This is still going? Holy crap.
> 
> Go play your amps on 8 and see if you still love them.


I can't play for at least another 12 hours. My fingers are done from logging hours of 'fingerstyle' practice over the last three days - you gotta see it (it almost looks like I know what I'm doing).

As for purpleplexi, I'm just bored.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I can't play for at least another 12 hours. My fingers are done from logging hours of 'fingerstyle' practice over the last three days - you gotta see it (it almost looks like I know what I'm doing).
> 
> As for purpleplexi, I'm just bored.


How is that Small Box? Are you enjoying the warranty?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

purpleplexi said:


> How is that Small Box? Are you enjoying the warranty?


What are you going on about?


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

adcandour said:


> What are you going on about?


Would you need a used amp's serial number before you purchased it? You seem bright so I'm wondering.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Pretty sure Chuck's amp is a modded JMP, not a Small Box. FWIW, having tried both a SB and a BE100, I personally preferred the BE100, as it had more versatility and gain on tap. The SB is a bit more Plexi-ish in its gain structure and feel. I haven't tried a Friedman mod, but I'd like to. Also, where did I put my popcorn...

W.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

King Loudness said:


> Pretty sure Chuck's amp is a modded JMP, not a Small Box. FWIW, having tried both a SB and a BE100, I personally preferred the BE100, as it had more versatility and gain on tap. The SB is a bit more Plexi-ish in its gain structure and feel. I haven't tried a Friedman mod, but I'd like to. Also, where did I put my popcorn...
> 
> W.


I think the Small Box is geared to the classic rock guys who need that plexi level of gain more of the time than not. If I did older, classic rock all night I'd be fine with a Small Box. I found the Marshall Vintage Modern did a similar thing as the Small Box's channel "1" with the Vintage Modern in "Low Dynamic Range" setting - just killer AC/DC level gain - but very stiff and uncompressed. The BE isn't easy to play either - you can set it so it's got gobs of gain (with the SAT setting engaged) but if you play it like I do it's a fight all the time. It makes you work. I wonder if that's why some guys don't like Friedman amps - they are going to "reflect you exact level of skill" so to speak.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

purpleplexi said:


> I think the Small Box is geared to the classic rock guys who need that plexi level of gain more of the time than not. If I did older, classic rock all night I'd be fine with a Small Box. I found the Marshall Vintage Modern did a similar thing as the Small Box's channel "1" with the Vintage Modern in "Low Dynamic Range" setting - just killer AC/DC level gain - but very stiff and uncompressed. The BE isn't easy to play either - you can set it so it's got gobs of gain (with the SAT setting engaged) but if you play it like I do it's a fight all the time. It makes you work. I wonder if that's why some guys don't like Friedman amps - they are going to "reflect you exact level of skill" so to speak.


Based on my experience with the two amps, I would tend to agree with you. The Small Box doesn't have massive amounts of gain or low end for a player to work with, and if you're playing dry it's a matter of skill as to whether the amp will sound good. The BE100 is a bit easier to dial in to avoid such things, but the way the amps respond is very much how you describe.

W.


----------

